# Ever build a night stand with a spot for a gun?



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

I have always slept with a gun near me. Now the wife wants me to build new dresser night stands. I thought this would be a good chance to build one with hidden storage/easy access for my gun. Just wondering if anyone has ever done something like this. Any ideas would be great.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Top drawer of a nightstand?


----------



## DeputyDawg (Jul 18, 2007)

Something you might thing about. WASP Spray. It will shoot about 20' and if you can hit the face they will have to go to the hospital to get it removed. Lot easier than trying to get the drawer open and then point and shoot. Plus they might not think you are going to harm them.


----------



## kaschimer (Nov 10, 2011)

Plus… lawsuits are harder to win if you win something that might be commonly around your house (like wasp spray) instead of a gun. Personally, I choose gun… lol.

I am pretty sure I have seen a couple around the site with hidden compartments


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have mine at my bedside on TOP of the night stand. No drawers to open. I have no kids in the house and no grands to worry about. I have a sign at the front and back doors that reads…"we do not call 911" I also have wasp spray near the front door and in the door pocket in my truck. What am I afraid of ? ...............Nothing.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I keep mine in a box made for that purpose on my nightstand shelf.


----------



## Visions (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a sweet holster that is attached to an L shaped bracket that fits between my mattress and boxspring. If I ever need it, it's right at the side of the bed. Much quieter than opening drawers, etc. I believe it's called a "bed holster" and can be seen here.
I recommend it over a drawer or other compartment. 
If you have children, you will need to find a way to keep them safe, like locking the bedroom or some other idea. I don't know, I don't have kids.

There are other options like this under desk holster that could be used as well, and easily be fit into a night stand.

As for wasp spray, if it's all you have, go for it. Me, I like 10 rounds of .45acp. It's a LOT harder to shake off! And it has also been proven time and again that corpses don't sue near as often as injured folks do. 
But, it may be best if we leave that discussion for another time, this is about woodworking, not self defense.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

My buddy built a bed a few years back with a rifle rack of sorts installed for a school project. Never saw photos, but I know he got a good grade


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

A good way to go is to make a drawer w/ false back.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Hidden drawer or drawer with a false back or bottom are good ideas. Maybe a semi-hidden drawer that pulls out bedside instead of the front. What would be really cool is a false side that tilts out with a pocket for the pistol.

But, it may be best if we leave that discussion for another time

I love it when people spout their opinion then suggest no one else should.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't have a nightstand anymore, but my last one had a wooden holster, specifically made for my pistol, on the backside of the nightstand. That put it holstered about six inches from my head the way I laid in bed. I had it angled so it came out of the holster, swing forty five degree left, and I would be aiming straight towards the doorway. I didn't want an instruder making it any further than that.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

I put mine on the night stand at night, and lock it up during the day in the safe. best of both worlds. I would love to have a night stand that had an easy reach or deploy-able method to get it quickly. Only had to grab it twice in the last 7 years, both times no discharge, except in the burglars shorts (of his own accord).


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I like Williams idea. Right where you need it, but out of sight. My "Baby Eagle" .45 sleeps on the bottom shelf of my night stand, but I think I'll hang a .44 on the back for the stubborn ones. I'm almost as good left handed anyway, and I can throw him one after, in case he forgot his. Not that it really matters in Texas, anyway. I don't even have to drag him inside the house. I agree with Kenny. Corpses don't sue.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Randy, you'd like the routine I have for my nine shot revolver I keep hidden at the shop.
The first three shells starting under the hammer are rat shot. The next three are target loads. The last three are hollow points. 
I think you already get the idea behind my madness.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I did teach my both of my girls, at a young age, how not to shoot someone on accident, they can do it just fine on purpose. I leave a couple of small ones (.357's) laying around if they need them. I grew up with guns all over the house, too. I didn't try to child-proof the house, I just house-broke my kids. My dogs usually keep the unfriendlies away. Especially when I'm not home. They'd better, as much Dog Chow as I buy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

That's good Randy. If we teach kids to respect firearms and use them safely, they will never "accidentally" hurt anyone and they will know the ramifications of the use of a firearm towards anything. 
Just teach them all to keep their finger off the trigger untill they are ready to kill.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

A simple hinged piece of plywood, held up by a few magnets works fine. Mount it under the drawer. Drill a couple of large finger holes to pull it open with. Line it with something soft, so it doesn't make any noise when you open it.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

William, I have an 8 shot Model 1100, loaded the same way. Birdshot, buckshot, then slugs for the stubborn, and the almost out of range. It's in the safe right in front of the AK, with five 30 round mags. Then the 7mag, it's good out to five hundred yards, then so on and so on. If we go to war, drop by the house, I'll hook you up.


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I know everybody will have his own opinion here, but MY opinion in this space is K.I.S.S. If somebody kicks in your front door, the absolute last thing you should have to think about is how to get the false bottom / secret compartment in the nightstand open.

Also, wasp spray might be effective 90% of the time, but God help the guy who uses it on a cracked out druggy that only gets pissed off by it. Just my .02.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Do you have a particular design in mind? Might be a little easier if you could give an idea of what you're going to do…


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

One thing to take into account is; if you leave a firearm in plain sight and you are not at home, someone could break in and steal it. I opt for the hidden place or the safe.


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

I was thinking about a false side panel next to the bed. One of those tap it and it pops open devices. But if it's closed the gun is basicallyinside on a peg. I want nothing that needs fiddling with.. Quick is the name of the game.

My sig p226 40 with night sights, laser and tac light are my home defence, first to the last round are hollow points.

Idea is if anyone enters. While i am not there, they never know a gun is there.

Kenny, i like that holser you posted


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

"Clips" on the bottom of the bed rails to hold a pump action 20 gauge loaded with 3" mag turkey loads. That's 1 5/16 oz #4 shot, 1185 FPS. Why #4? #4's won't penetrate walls if there are others living in adjacent rooms. 4 in the mag tube with the hammer fallen on an empty chamber the gun is "safe". But in this condition it is also in "battery". By that I mean the action is ready to pump. If an "intruder" hears the "SHUCK-SHUCK" and doesn't high tail it, then they are officially a "Darwin Award Candidate" and need removal from the gene pool. If your state has the "Castle Law" then you aim center body mass and just keep shooting 'til the gun is empty. DEAD MEN tell no tales. "I FEARED FOR MY LIFE!!!!" Words to remember. If you really want to get "redundant", put one on each side of the bed. Women can handle the recoil of a 20 gauge where a 12 might be a bit much. A 20 will kill 'em just as dead. Plus you'll have better muzzle control due to reduced recoil.


----------

